# I hate my neighbors -----



## accepting myself

I really hate the fact that my stupid neighbors are ALWAYS outside hanging around in front of my house (granted they live in the house directly in front of mine ) but they still gravitate closer to mine all the time. This makes me insanely ANGRY and frustrated why can't they just stay in or around their own property :mum:mum

I can't even go throw out my trash or check my mail because they are always there and I feel like they are watching me :afr

I feel a little better after posting this,

thanks for listening :|:sigh


----------



## SilentOrchestra

I can relate; we used to have neighbors that would party every weekend, stay outside all the time, blast music all night every night, and drive too fast down our road. They even had this vicious dog named Kirby who would bark all the time. They moved away, thankfully. 

But as for your problem, how about you get your mail at night? That's what I would do. :um


----------



## Futures

I have neighbors that never go inside either. They're always outside doing the most random things. One minute he'll be trimming bushes, then 5 minutes later he'll be working on his car in the driveway, then 5 minutes later, he's mowing the lawn.


----------



## successful

hahha im the same way... i peek out the window to make sure they're not outside before i go out...if they're outside ill wait a few minutes lmao


----------



## millenniumman75

I have the same issue - but honestly, isn't this petty? I have the right to mow my lawn, trim the shrubs, and even run at 11pm without people freaking out at me. So I have SA, it's not permanent and everybody has anxiety. :troll :lol


----------



## origami potato

I live in an apartment. ^^;; Ughhhh, we have these neighbors right now that allow their little kids to play around outside our door. The only escape from being on the 3 floor! Drives my anxiety crazy!


----------



## Toad Licker

SilentOrchestra567 said:


> I can relate; we used to have neighbors that would party every weekend, stay outside all the time, blast music all night every night, and drive too fast down our road. They even had this vicious dog named Kirby who would bark all the time. They moved away, thankfully.


We had similar neighbors across the street from us (without the vicious dog) for many years, I threw a mental party the day they moved away. :boogie


----------



## Meli24R

There are a bunch of snotty kids that live in my neighborhood. Their hangout seems to be next to our mailbox. This doesn't bother me too much because I just get the mail when they're in school, but if I go for a walk they sometimes yell stupid crap out at me. _That_ pisses me off. They've also destroyed the bush next to the mailbox by running over it with their bikes. They once stuck bologna meat on our front door when we weren't home (it was worse for the neighbors though..they smeared mashed up worms all over their front door) and a few weeks ago my dad caught three boys climbing up this huge pine tree we have in our front yard He threatened to call the cops on them if they didn't get down. He should've just done it.:roll


----------



## creativedissent

This video is almost a story of my life.


----------



## lastresort

origami potato said:


> I live in an apartment. ^^;; Ughhhh, we have these neighbors right now that allow their little kids to play around outside our door. The only escape from being on the 3 floor! Drives my anxiety crazy!


Little kids are cute, you can pet them and they fetch things.


----------



## shyvr6

So _you're_ the one my family is always talking about.

Hehe


----------



## pger98

I know I am a couple of years late on this post, however I am dealing with the same issues where we just moved in. We cased the street before moving and nobody was outside. NOW, since we have moved in, the people across from us and next to them feel it is ok to get drunk and hang out until the wee hours of the morning. There kids all hang out with eachother. When we first moved in, they were all in the front yard and they stared at everything. Now, they have migrated into their garage, not staring as much, but they are rather ignorant people who think only of themselves. 

Recently, I guess there has been some drama with them and the people next door to us. So, we have elected to not make eye contact and mind our business because we are adults and do not need drama. 

I know I am sensitive to this stuff, however it is so nice to have people who have the same issues.


----------



## makinmehate

I can't stand my neighbors either. This one guy spits in the elevator every single day. And I have my share of losers with nothing better to do than loiter around the front of the building watching everyone's every move. I am really paranoid about it. And today, I discovered the up stairs neighbor's dog pissing on my door mat. He never leashes is. I have a dog too and it drives him crazy. I'm worried he'll start trying to mark in my apartment. I'm so fed up and angry with so many of my disrespectful and disgusting neighbors. Glad to know I'm not the only one...


----------



## copper

I pissed the guy that lives next to me. Stupid roofers were suppose to start on the old part of the house and do the new addition roof last. The new addition sits right on the guys property line. Well the roofers started on the new addition roof so his wife couldn't park her car right next to my house like she always does for three weeks. So I couldn't talk with the neighbor in advance. My dad had to go over and smooth things over with him because I am lousy with those kind of things. I don't know why he signed the variance when the previous owner built this addition? So why blame me. I didn't build it. I don't think I have been on good standing with him anyways. I don't think he wants single people living in this neighborhood. Having a family is very important here. At least I don't have loud parties or sell drugs. He should be so lucky. Stupid ahole. I wish I could sell this house and get the heck out of town, but the market sucks right now.


----------



## cloudy71

*Neighbours !*

New next door neighbours moved in 2 months ago,a very young husband and wife expecting their 1st baby soon.The man came round when my husband was at work and introduced himself,he was very friendly and I was pleasant back.Since then he has come to the door at least twice a week when my husband is at work to complain about our 6 cats,he is afraid they will jump in his window and kill his new baby when she is born.He came to the door once when my husband was in and began swearing and shouting .It seems everytime I open the door he is there harassing me.I started having panic attacks when the door knocks and I have been shutting my curtains all day and not answering it eventually got so bad we had to rehome our beloved cats.As it turns out,the cat he said was sitting on his windowsill was not ours and we have given them away for nothing .I am angry and sad and I still live in fear he will continue to come to my door,I can't even go out in my garden or leave the house because he tries to talk to me ,I am a prisoner in my own home .


----------



## Bawsome

The place i live in is so noisy, it helps to hear that i am not the only person having problems with neighbors.


----------



## heysam

Same here


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I dont even know who my neighboours are neither at my own or bf place and im at both almost everyday lol i dont really care though they dont bother me/us so i love them already :clap


----------



## the alley cat

I don't really mind my neighbors, but I know my parents do. Once he was standing on his garage roof shirtless and started yelling and cursing at his wife to get a ladder or he'd jump. Another time they were shooting deer with a BB gun onto someone else's property and they got mad. Oh and a few weeks ago we found out that they were visited by police on suspicion of trafficking drugs and now the husbands on house arrest. As long as they stick to their crazy things on their own turf and not ours that's fine with me.


----------



## Astrofreak6

Yeah that sounds annoying. I would be annoyed too if that happened to me.


----------



## JamesM2

I live in a small apartment block on the bottom floor and it drives me crazy at times - it's like living in a goldfish bowl. The neighbours opposite me like to spend a lot of time outside (usually talking away on their phones - I hardly ever see them without a cellphone glued to their ear - and it drives me crazy when they just stop outside my window and keep talking away. Why can't they just stand in front of their own place and talk? I usually feel like pulling the curtains or closing the blinds when they do that. 

The other day I pulled one of my curtains back only to find my upstairs neighbour (who I've yet to say a word to) standing right there in front of me, filling one of their rubbish bins that are right outside my window. Awkward. 

If I ever end up buying an apartment, it's not going to be on the ground floor.


----------



## artiste

*Can't stand my neighbors*

I rent a semi big house in the country, with a separate, smaller house attached to the back of it, which is rented to a couple in their fifties, older than me. They are RUDE, lazy and spend all their time doing nothing but whining about others, smoking like smokestacks and hanging out on their porch or tinkering in their yard. They play the "victim" card to the hilt, always getting freebies any way possible, even stealing things, scavenging from people, etc. They made some deal with the landlord to do the lawns of our property for reduced rent but like to mow over my flowers (or cover them with grass clippings then make excuses about it when confronted). They've manhandled things in my garden, and someone stole my thermometer, and a (well anchored) cover off of my birdfeeder.

When I first moved in, the wife made sure to tell me that someone was killed in a car accident, where a drunk driver hit my house with his car, and how dangerous it is to live there (never mind that it is beautiful, NOT dangerous, and she'd want to live there in a heartbeat if they could afford to). I invited them in once..and they went through the house, looking into everything, joking how rude they were being to be so nosy!! Never again!

They always had packages delivered to my front door, instead of in back where they live, until I made the postal carrier make my address "front" only (if they sent stuff to my door, without "front" on it, it will be returned). That stopped that nonsense.

The husband is a seedy little creep who stared into my bathroom window (until I put a stained glass window in it, so nobody can see in). I gave him a ride to get his medicine once because their car broke down, and he dared make a pass at me! Since then, I avoid talking to them at all, and they avoid me, too. They are quiet but completely uncivilized lowlifes. Trying to be nice to them only made them jealous, competitive (I won't compete back..UGH) and rude to me, so it's not worth it. It's a shame some people can't be responsible, considerate neighbors. I love living in my house, but will move if I find something more private, at some point.


----------



## misspeachy

I know how you feel...
neighbors can make you feel so claustrophobic and irritable.

Anyway, you can always move, it's up to you.


----------



## RiverSong1

I noticed that a lot of neighbor problems stem from the fact that the offending neighbors are outside all the time, forcing you to deal with them.
I too have a similar problem. I live in a clump of low rise buildings that are built into a square, so all of my windows face the interior of the square which is made into a garden and deck type arrangement, and everyone is free to use this garden square. It has picnic tables, benches, and some tenants park gas bar-b-ques. The problem is that there is a huge, 4 generation family that have taken up several apartments, so there is about 20 of them and they practically LIVE in this outdoor square all summer and occasionally in the winter. The 3rd generation are all women in their 20's who have all bred nasty,ignorant screaming children. EVERY TIME I walk out my door I have to walk through at least 8 or more of these family members and as soon as I come outside they all shut up and stare, it's horrible. And in nice weather, I want to open my windows but then I have to put up with screaming kids and loud, drunk cackling witches.
They have dominated this courtyard for years to the point where no one else can use it. To break it down, it's an extended family of single mothers who all have HUGE asses,sit and gorge on bar-b-que all day, are all on welfare and let their pre-teen kids run wild. They enrage me and I don't understand why they never go anywhere or take their nasty kids out. And I usually only pass through the courtyard early in the morning or late evening. They definitely cause me anger and anxiety.
I'm so glad to see that I am not the only one suffering at the hands of their neighbors.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Ugh, I HATE my neighbors. They are very loud and have no respect for anyone. They blast their music and are outside all the time. What is worse is that I can't do anything about it. Other neighbors have made complaints to them and they still don't stop. I am afraid of getting my own place and then having to deal with the same kind of people...


----------



## hockeygoon

*neighbors*

hi, i just want to vent about my neighbors.
I live in a condo building , the door next to me has had a annoying women with 3 kids loitering always.
and she moved and now rents to low lives .. she has no repect .there is condo rules how to go about things and when she is looking for a new rentee, she puts a huge for rent sign in her front window wich is against the rules and draws low lifes of all kinds.. she has been doing this for years now and we can't sell this freaking condo , because of the economy.. the last year some euro guy and his ugly girlfriend moved in and he is a smoker that started smoking on the back porch wich is against rules, they also put like freaking 20 pots of stupid plants on a small porch next to my back door..with big stools and a table and they keep there shoes on the porch..trash!! the guy is euro and is so annoying he wears these designer glasses he looks like literal "vomit" i have nicknames for the people here. vomit fits him perfect.. well a year ago after they just moved in he would be smoking out there and i asked him kindly a couple of times that is not allowed... so the next time i saw him smoking on the porch i went crazy , screaming you f this and f that and how your are renters and don't give a crap. and on and on. and the a hole sat there said your acting like a baby in his dumb voice and i was going to knock him out but my dog ran out and i had to tend to hiim.. well after that i have been a prisoner in my own house.. i try not to go out the back , because these mother f ers are always out and he doesn't work he's there all day .never leaves and his beach works and she is so annoying as well with there dumb rat dog. i pray everyday these people move.. it is awful..


----------



## housebunny

I hate my neighbors. There is this girl and her boyfriend that moved in upstairs and she is loud, rude and has no respect or boundaries. She's so ****ing tacky. The laundry room is right next to my apartment and she is constantly in and out of there day and night banging.

There are storage spaces down there for everyone, but she piles **** up outside of her storage space, and uses it like her own personal closet. Everyone else stores stuff and once in a while goes to get something. She goes in there every day, to get stuff, or put new stuff down there. And she bangs the door open which swings and hits the wall of my apartment, shaking it.

She has fights with her boyfriend outside all the time, she piled up furniture she didn't want in the back yard. Crass, lowlife tacky ***** and I hate her. 

My social anxiety definitely feeds my anger, because of my fear and like others have shared, I feel like a prisoner. I don't want to go out and be humiliated and laughed at. 

I complained about her to the landlord, and she knew it was me and now she talks about me and laughs with her friends. 

I'm all alone here. I hate people who move in and take up all the breathing space like they own the place. C****!


----------



## relement

*I think there are at least 7 people living in the 1 bedroom across from me.*

Plus there are more that just come and hangout. Mostly guys/boys, looks like age range from 15-18. They are very loud and make the building dirty with cigarette butts and spit. So between the 7-14 people that are there at any given time, there are ALWAYS people smoking or causing chaos in the 2nd floor hallway of my building. Especially right in front of my door. I literally step into a crowd of guys when I walk out my door. When the boys see me they are polite enough and have never made me feel uncomfortable, but I am a female and live alone, so I don't like the situation and I can't walk outside of my apartment without someone right in my face and what's worse is they always want to talk. I live alone for a reason, because I need a secret fortress of solitude! I have been tempted many times to grab my fire extinguisher, slam my door open, spray them until they're covered with white foam and quickly shut my door again. The thought makes me smile.
That felt great to vent. I am glad for this thread and now my sister wont have to possibly listen to me complain about it when I become to frustrated to hold it in any longer!


----------



## Zerix

Take this issue as MOTIVATION to move the **** out of there lol, that's awful. I can slightly relate cause it's kind of an open apt bldg and yeah I like avoiding em


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I used to hate my old neighbors because they were crazy. The ones next door to me and the ones across the street had some sort of blood feud with each other and they would argue and fight all the time. One night my neighbor across the street snuck over and slashed all the tires on the other neighbor's car. The police were called almost on a weekly basis because they were always getting in fights. 

My neighbors were I live now are awesome. They are all very quiet, polite, and friendly.


----------



## JH1983

I'm glad I live in the country, I couldn't handle having other people so close to where I live.


----------



## Still Waters

I think I've finally figured out why it might be best to keep to yourself. I have a neighbor across the street whose elderly and spends LOTS of time outside smoking. I felt sorry for him at Christmas and sent over some food,as he seems to get out very rarely,is in poor health etc. He grabbed that opportunity to rattle on and on about some creepy novel he's writing about strippers-to make it even worse,he has latched onto any visitors I have to repeat the creep story and invite them into his place which is COVERED in pictures of nudes!! I learned the hard way,it's true,no good deed goes unpunished! 

Oh,and then there were the neighbors a few years ago who practically lived in their garage. Day or night they'd be sitting in the garage with their friends -door up, talking and staring out into the street -Why????? Creepy Hugh Hefner has given me a new appreciation for the Garage Lizards though!


----------



## prettyful

I hate my next door neighbors too. They're creepy and they're always outside and whenever I go outside, they are always there and stare at me. My dad hired one of them to mow our lawn and he is always looking in our window. I was in my bra once and the boy was looking in and he winked at me. It scares me because now they're allowed on our property. They are ****ing creepy and should move somewhere else.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

I generally keep to myself in the building I'm in, and have never really met most of my neighbours. I swear every neighbour on my floor slams they're doors which annoys the hell out of me. The people above me are the worst though. They stay up all night partying and making noise etc. and the walls are so thin you can hear everything….yea everything. So I just put music on and drown them out and am looking for a nicer place this year.


----------



## jealousisjelly

my neighbors are cool


----------



## Johnnyutah

I don't like my neighbors across the street. First of all, it is a small gated community with brats everywhere. The boy across the street leaves his skate ramp and in the middle of the street all the time. Parents are nowhere to be found with any of them. Once, they hit my car with a skateboard and I told them to get the hell out of here. He then told his mom and dad. They came over to my house and argued with me causing a ruckus. Their son is 8 or 9 years old. I went off with the lady who is totally a loser. She has a loud mouth which you can hear when the windows are shut all the time. I live in an association and really wish I would have handled it correctly and anonymously with them, but I went off at the parents. My boyfriend came home and was furious. We had to go over to their house and apologize. Does anyone see what is wrong here or is it me? thanks


----------



## tpraskac

*hate neighbor*

Neighbor has to hang out in driveway facing my house when he has his whole backyard to hang out. He is loud when he talks and everytime I go out feel like I am being watched.


----------



## MobiusX

accepting myself said:


> I really hate the fact that my stupid neighbors are ALWAYS outside hanging around in front of my house (granted they live in the house directly in front of mine ) but they still gravitate closer to mine all the time. This makes me insanely ANGRY and frustrated why can't they just stay in or around their own property :mum:mum
> 
> I can't even go throw out my trash or check my mail because they are always there and I feel like they are watching me :afr
> 
> I feel a little better after posting this,
> 
> thanks for listening :|:sigh


are you trying to get to a destination? it depends how your streets are designed, where I am living now there is a lot of dead ends so there is a limit of how to get to places here, there is something called a subdivision where I live, only 1 entrance and exist for it, it's not like in New York where I used to live, so many ways to get to a place, I can just take the long way to avoid certain people, I do try to avoid certain people where I live, I hate when they are out, they are slow, they take a slow time to walk to where they want to get, there is an idiot where I live who just looks at me walking the dog, I know who he is, he is friends with my parents and I've talked to him before, but sometimes I say hi to him and he doesn't respond which I don't care, but what's the point of looking at me if you're not going to say anything, then I keep walking and go on another street and from far away I can still see him looking at me like some surveillance camera, it's annoying


----------

